# Epson 1670 scanner problems



## andez98 (Aug 29, 2007)

My Epson Perfection 1670 scanner has developed problems. Made no changes to my system. (Running WinXP.) Scanner worked fine a couple of weeks ago. Now it acts like it is scanning, lights work fine, all message screens come up as they should, only there is no image after scanning- just white. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the hardware and software, and downloaded the latest updates and drivers from the Epson website, but nothing has helped. Still getting the same results. All appear to be working fine, but no images appear after the scanning is done. Get the same result when scanning from Photoshop or Paint or directly from the scanner. This scanner was purchased in 2004. Should I junk it, since it probably would cost more to repair it, than to buy a new one? Any suggestions?
thanks!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I don&#8217;t know what version of Photoshop you are using, but you should be able to try the XP WIA driver from it. Older versions had a &#8220;Select TWAIN source&#8221; under File > Import. Newer versions just list everything available for import. If both the Epson driver and WIA driver give you a blank scan I would guess a replacement would be cheaper than a repair.

You might also try some different file types from the Epson driver. Also make sure the source is set for &#8220;reflective&#8221; in your Epson driver. If it is set for transparency or negative the light source is from the top and you will get a blank page with a photo.


----------



## poloair2303 (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you ever find out what was wrong with your scanner and why everything seems to work fine, but just no image shows up? Or did you just go out and buy a new one? 

I ask because I also have the Epson perfection 1670, and it is doing the exact same thing that you described. I tried everything that you did, many times and nothing seems to get it to show an image. I am running a PowerMac G5 1.6 with OSX and Creative Suite CS3. So obviously a different platform which leads me to believe that it is definitely an issue with the scanner and not our computers. Any help would be appreciated. 

Did you ever try getting ahold of epson tech support? If so, what did they say? I have been meaning to call them, but their business hours are during my work hours and I just haven't had a chance to call when they are open...

Thank in advance.


----------



## BilBug (Oct 9, 2007)

I am hoping someone might happen through here again on this thread. This same problem cropped up today. Scanner was working fine, then . . . suddenly no image. Drivers are up to date, usb connection is direct, computer "sees" the hardware and reacts appropriately with software, but

No image on scan using professional mode preview. Also, trying copy center the 1670 "scans", meaning the light goes up and down the bed (same as for scanning), but the image printed out is blank.

Seems like whatever piece of hardware captures the image in the scanner is not working correctly, but I'm hopeful it's something else (can't figure out what at this point, and really don't want to have to spend on another scanner, but . . .)

Any ideas beyond those expressed so far and the obvious (connection/software) would be welcomed.

Thanx


----------



## poloair2303 (Sep 24, 2007)

I actually got on the phone with Epson and they walked me through all the obvious for over an hour. They concluded that it is a hardware issue and it needed to be repaired. Then since my product is out of the warranty period they gave me the contact information for a company that fixes scanners, but I would have to pay for the repair and the shipping. At that point I got online and just bought a new one. 

If your product is still under warranty with epson, call them and go through the painful process of them determining that it is a hardware issue and have them fix it. If you product is out of warranty, it probably just makes more sense to buy a new one.


----------



## BilBug (Oct 9, 2007)

Yup, you called it. I didn't wait to call. Did some more checking and decided that the only call was a hardware problem. Out of warranty, so went off to buy a new scanner. <sigh> Oh well, the light went out while I was gone and won't come again anyway.

Thanx


----------



## Angel Mom (Oct 12, 2007)

I just found this website because I was searching for "Epson Perfection 1670 problems". I've been having the exact same problem for almost a month. I contacted Epson via website/email and they told me to call their technical support. I was told there that it was a hardware problem and that they couldn't do anything. 

It's just so weird that so many people (ok maybe only 5 on this board, but there could be more  ) are having the same problem around the same time. It's out of warranty so we have to pay out-of-pocket to get the scanner fixed. It makes me wonder if we got defective scanners or maybe the scanner's made to stop working after couple years so we'll go out to buy a new one.


----------



## mcclo (Oct 12, 2007)

I was having the same problem as everyone here, I ordered a new
scanner, then I decided to try one more thing, I pulled the connections off the back of the scanner, squirted alcahol on the
connectors, plugged them back in and now the scanner works.
I have to squirt the connector on my cell phone every time I
want to Charge it. I use common rubbing alcahol.


----------



## Miss-elaineous (Apr 4, 2008)

I started having the exact same problems as the rest. Seems an odd coincidence that so many people would have the same problem is such a short span of time! I also have tried everything and nothing works. Did you finally have to bite the bullet and buy a new one, or did you find something that works!


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Things do go wrong, sewing machines, toasters, microwave ovens... yep and scanners. But it's just that there isn't a miriad of forums to discuss their failures. 

I'm amazed that scanners actually work at all, when you consider what it does. It's almost magic LOL

However I have two Epson scanners, the V700 (2 years old) and an ES-2200 (5 years old) both work exactly as they did when first purchased. BUT. They've never been moved or jolted. My previous scanner was a Microtek and although it was great, but it was moved (without engaging the locking device) and within weeks needed to be returned.

PP


----------



## Miss-elaineous (Apr 4, 2008)

I just spent another 2 hours downloading and installing a newer driver with no success. Then I was reading on another forum as to possible solutions such a unplugging the scanner, waiting days, and plugging everything back in. I tried that too and it didn't help. Finally, I read that when you are installing a new driver, you should always disconnect the device, uninstall the old driver, install the new driver (which in this case meant uninstalling Epson Scan through control panel add/remove programs), install the new driver, reboot the computer, then plug in the scanner and finally the USB connection - follow prompts for installing new equipment. Believe it or not, it worked!! My scanner is working perfectly. I just refused to concede that it was a hardware issue since so many people were having the exact same problem and it happened so suddenly. I hope this helps and saves others from having to buy a new scanner.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Mmm, tell you what, the other day I had some major problems with a scanner, tried everything including banging the thing (mmm not cool I know). Eventually on a whim I tried a different usb cable, guess what it worked and still is. So I tried that usb cable on my printer and ... printer started have erratic connection issues. Conclusion cable faulty. Worth a try?


----------



## MrElt (Apr 22, 2008)

Miss-elaineous said:


> I just spent another 2 hours downloading and installing a newer driver with no success. Then I was reading on another forum as to possible solutions such a unplugging the scanner, waiting days, and plugging everything back in. I tried that too and it didn't help. Finally, I read that when you are installing a new driver, you should always disconnect the device, uninstall the old driver, install the new driver (which in this case meant uninstalling Epson Scan through control panel add/remove programs), install the new driver, reboot the computer, then plug in the scanner and finally the USB connection - follow prompts for installing new equipment. Believe it or not, it worked!! My scanner is working perfectly. I just refused to concede that it was a hardware issue since so many people were having the exact same problem and it happened so suddenly. I hope this helps and saves others from having to buy a new scanner.


Hi Miss-elaineous - Like yourself, I refused to believe it was hardware fault with so many suffering from it. Thank you for your advice, followed it all to the letter except I also re-booted after uninstalling old driver. It is the only thing that has worked. Had tried almost all else and was close to binning it. Thanks again.


----------



## bognot (Aug 28, 2008)

Somebody gave me this scanner because it stopped working. He brought it over thinking it might work on my computer. It didn't. He had spent a couple of days trying to get it to work, going on-line, etc. (I don't know whether he tried this site) I took it apart, shook it, cursed at it. No luck. Then I tried mcclo's advice about the alcohol thinking that was a ridiculous long shot. It worked. I sprayed the connections with rubbing alcohol and it worked. Go figure. All praise mcclo!


----------



## Pharmacologist (Oct 7, 2008)

I just had the same problem with my 1670. Your solution sounded the easiest, so I sprayed both the female and male ends of the 3 inputs with contact cleaner. The scanner now works perfectly! I suspect that the guys who are going through long procedures involving multiple unplugging and replugging of the scanner are simply cleaning the contacts the hard way. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## MaKai 1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Unbelievable... Cleaning the contacts worked!!! (And after years of unplugging and plugging, driver installs and all... Very cool!!!)

The physical world is still relevant! ; )


----------



## norrby (Jun 15, 2002)

had the same problem with mine and tried many things 

Decided to buy a Canon scanner 

My Epson has not come back down to earth yet after 5 months 

Norrby


----------



## TestDrive (Nov 17, 2008)

Sprayed the connector between the cover and the base of my Epson 1670 Scanner with WD-40, waited for 3-4 hours till it's dry, and it worked!


----------



## dkesters (Dec 18, 2008)

Same problem with Epson 1670 Scanner -- 
1. uninstalled Epson Scan
2. pulled power connector from scanner
3. restarted pc
4. re-installed Epson Scan
5. shutdown pc
6. plugged in scanner
7. restarted pc

it worked!!!


----------



## steve914 (Jan 30, 2009)

I just want to tell you that I am impressed with the advice all of you gave. I had the same symptoms, yesterday. I googled and came up with your comments, tried the fix (I actually sprayed lens and screen cleaner instead of alcohol, since that was the only spray bottle I could find. It worked like a charm. Thank you one and all.


----------

